# Eggs,, it's what is for lunch!!



## driedstick (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, I knew these were starting to get old so I thought I better use them up 

These were cold smoked for about 2 1/2hrs Using a mixture of pellets from Green Mt. 

4 of them will be going to work with me for Egg Salad Sammies the others will be used in a Potato salad 













IMG_20170115_163905580_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






I don't know why I couldn't get them to peel right,, Old or Maybe I did not get them cold enough after cooking,, My mom use to put in Ice water with them cooling them,, but I used just cold tap water 

Got some nice color to them 













IMG_20170115_192317343[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017


















IMG_20170115_192326442[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






I will try to get some pics of the sammy at lunch time,, 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Jan 16, 2017)

Mods,,, Sorry I posted this in Bacon,, if needed move it to Cold smoking or where ever. 

DS


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 16, 2017)

Them smoked eggs are guuuuuuud.

I do my eggs in the electric pressure cooker on the top rack, 8 in 6 mins come out perfect. I just did 8 for something i'm making.

I use the power pressure cooker xl like you see on tv.


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2017)

I like them Deviled I guess I will do some when I do my Jerky

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2017)

I love eggs anyway anytime.

I normally eat at least 1 dozen eggs a week.

This morning I had 5 eggs scrambled with cheese & jalapenos for breakfast.

Egg salad sammies are a big favorite of mine too!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Jan 16, 2017)

Damn it!!! too much mustard and over powered the smokiness of it,,, BUT it was still dang nab it good!! 













IMG_20170116_122450199[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017


















IMG_20170116_122706154[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017


















IMG_20170116_122750634[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






and the finished product 













IMG_20170116_123031336[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






And still enough for one more sammy tomorrow,,,, or later today 

Good stuff right there


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks good I would need a cold one with that

Richie


----------



## dave17a (Jan 16, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Well, I knew these were starting to get old so I thought I better use them up
> 
> These were cold smoked for about 2 1/2hrs Using a mixture of pellets from Green Mt.
> 
> ...


Didn't peel right. Looks like mine for deviled eggs. Hey! They still taste the same! Just lost a little meat


----------



## dave17a (Jan 16, 2017)

Should'a said, great color
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's late


----------



## b-one (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks like a tasty lunch!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks great DS! Smoked egg salad is one of my favorites!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 16, 2017)

Thats an awesome egg salad DS, very nice.


----------



## disco (Jan 18, 2017)

This would really kick egg salad up. Nice, DS.

Disco


----------

